# Digital SLR



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

I am in the market for my first DSLR. I currently have a Canon Ixus 40 which is excellent as a point and shoot camera but thats all it really is. I would like to get into the world of decent photography, but on a bit of a budget.

The two cameras im looking at are

1. Nikon D40 Digital SLR with 18-55mm Lens which i can get for Â£255 

2. Canon EOS 350D Digital SLR with 18-55mm lens Kit which i can get for Â£323.

I am aware that the bundled lenses with these cameras are not the best however would they be suitable for someone who is trying to get into photography as a hobby? I have read reviews on DPREVIEW.COM and they gave the bundled lens a bit of praise for the Nikon.

I know the megapixels are not the best way of judging camera but the Nikon is only 6.1 compared to the Canon's 8. Look at some sample pictures and culdnt see ant difference. Again dpreview said there was negligible difference.

Obviously the D40 is good on price, but im willing to spend a little more for the canon if its really worth it. Or do i get the Nikon and save for a better lens?

I would appreciate your thougths as i know some of you are budding photographers.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I would go for the canon but then Im a canon man through and through.

Ive got a 1D and a 10D and cant fault them.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am no expert, more a point and shoot type DSLR user, and recently purchased a second hand Nikon D100. I find it is a superb camera, however I barely know how to use it. :?

It seems that DSLR users fit into one of 2 camps - Nikon or Canon. Probably best to visit a few specialists and ask for demos and opinions on both. You may find one fits your hand better, or prefer one particular feature available on only one unit.

Finally I have the 18-55 and 55-200 lenses and will be selling both to get a 18-200 lens later in the year as most of my photography seem to be around 45-65. :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

What about the Canon S3is?

Seen these on flea-bay for about Â£180


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

> What about the Canon S3is?
> 
> Seen these on flea-bay for about Â£180


Maybe a little arogant but i was looking a brand new, dont like second hand stuff.

I will be to start with a point and shoot DSLR until i get into it more and understand it better.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

citrix20 said:


> > What about the Canon S3is?
> >
> > Seen these on flea-bay for about Â£180
> 
> ...


If you can get the EOS400D, that'd be a slightly better start than the 350D.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I have the D40 its a great camera really easy to use and takes fantastic pictures look here http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond40/ Its not all about mega pixels unless you are printing over A3 size prints 6.1 millon is more than enough. The only drawback with the D40 is you are ltd to choice of lens,as it has no auto focus motor. For value for money there is no better camera for the beginner. :wink:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Have a look at a D40x - Â£60 cashback by Nikon at the moment. At the moment Nikon lenses are better than Canon.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Nikon for me but it is a what you are used to thing. I have always liked them since selling them years ago and them being the choice of Pros at the time. That said most pros are now Canon users! :roll:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Mainly the sports photographers use Canon atm , the celeb takers are using Nikon. Generally white lenses = Canon cameras


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Either would be good. The D40 has great reviews but I'm not sure it has AF might be wrong though.

I have the D80 and the camera menu's are intuitive and very easy to use.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

If AF = Auto FOcus then the D40x definately does and im fairly sure the D40 does


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

citrix20 said:


> > What about the Canon S3is?
> >
> > Seen these on flea-bay for about Â£180
> 
> ...


That is the brand new price! :?


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Appologies i incorrectly assumed you meant 2nd hand.


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

I've just got my hands on the new Sony SLR - I chose this as I have the following lens already; 18 - 75, 30 - 80, 70 - 300 and 170 - 500mm which I had previously purchased for my Mintolta SLR. Sony have recently bought them out.

The camera is good although I need to play with it properly as despite being 10megapixel (as opposed to the 6megapixel Minolta) I am struggling to see an improvement, if anything the Minolta was better? :?

I'll try and post some pics later so you can see what I mean...


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

I have a Canon EOS 400D .......... can't fault it, an excellent piece of kit although you will have to shell out on some expensive lenses to make best use of it. However, it is easy peasy to use and makes me look a far, far better photographer than I actually am 8)


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

I have 2 Canon cameras and 1 Nikon so no make bias.

If you do some research, then at the moment for entry/mid range DSLRs then Nikon are better value for money thank Canon, mainly due to superior lenses. If you are doing a lot of sports/fast moving action shots then you have more reason to look at Canon.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm a Nikon man myself. I say just go and try them both out, Nikon generally has a better build quality but the lenses are expensive compared to Canon's. It's all down to personal preference's I guess??


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

Appreciate everyones coments.

Im kind of aware that the Nikon is considerable cheaper (due to cash back incentive they are running at the moment, and i can put this towards a better lens in the future.

Bif of a minefield this photography business.

Going to pop along to local respectable camera shop at the weekend and try them out.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

So what would people recommend at the moment?

Current SLR for me is an EOS 10, bought long before all this digital malarky.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i've got a d40, great beginner camera. but if you can afford it, get the best you can with your money.

i'm thinking i might upgrade to the d80 and look into more lens options.

as above, the sony could be a good option, as it can use minolta lenses and could be cheaper.

but i like nikon menu and feel, so no turning back for me


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm not a photographer but I've been thinking of getting into it. My wife is a keen film photographer and I have a mate who is a real nut on it and uses digital SLRs.

He's got Nikon D70s and swears by them. He uses them for underwater photography where there is a real risk of flooding your camera so he has 3 of them in case of any accidents. He picks them up for less than £250 on eBay and they produce excellent results.

I was looking at getting a Canon EOS so that I could share the lenses that my wife has for her 35mm EOS 350. My friend advises me not to bother with the 350D - it really is out of date - and even to pass on the 400D. If your budget can stretch to it go for the 450D - that's the one I'll most likely be getting.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Mark Davies said:


> If your budget can stretch to it go for the 450D - that's the one I'll most likely be getting.


I got a 450d a few months ago.

Awesome camera. Just starting to get used to it. My fave, untouched pic to date


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I started with the Nikon d40 for the last 18 months. Just purchased last night the Nikon D300 should get it monday cant wait to get my mitts on it


----------

